# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Νέα άφιξη: Star Finch

## Windsa

Χτες πηρα τα πρωτα μου Star Finches!!!  :Happy0045:

----------


## vicky_ath

Πανέμορφα Πωλίνα!!!Να σου ζήσουν!!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## zack27

Πωλινα κουκλια!!!!!!πραγματικα πολυ ομορφα!!!!μακαρι να ειναι ζευγαρακι να βγαλεις και μικρα!!!!χεχε

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εγώ ΔΕΝ θα μιλήσω,η Πολίνα γνωρίζει την απάντηση ήδη.

----------


## Marilenaki

χιχιχι καινουριες φραουλιτσες στη παραδεισοπαρεα σου!!! το ονειρο σου το κανεις σιγα σιγα πραγματικοτητα ζουζουνα μου!! 1 απο καθε ειδος!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
μετα το καλοκαιρι ποιος σε ποιανει στις αναπαραγωγες!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Παει κολλήσαμε παραδεισίτηδα.χαχα

----------


## Marilenaki

χαχα νικολ λιιιγο ακομα αντιστεκομαι!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
δεν ερχομαι στο σπιτι της πωλινας αυριο μην αλλαξω γνωμη!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Είπε ο αδερφός μου επειδή του άρεσαν τα τζαβα κ τα ζεβρακια μας ότι θα μου δώσει λεφτά να πάρω κ κανα άλλο παραδείσιο οτι ναναι,ο μπαμπάς μου εκεί που μισούσε τις ζεμπρες τώρα λέει ...."όμορφα είναι αν και καραμουζάκια".

----------


## douke-soula

φοβερα τα αστερακια σου Πωλινα μου  :Animal0018:   :Animal0018:   :Animal0018: 
να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## serafeim

πανεμορφα πωλινα να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ παιδια!
Ας ελπισουμε ολα θα πανε καλα κι σε 2-3 μηνες να μου κανουν κανενα μωράκι )))

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανεμορφα να τα χερεσε Πωλινα!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολινάκι σίγουρα θα σου κάνουν.

----------


## 11panos04

Πολυ ομορφα,να σου ζησουν!!!Πόσο τα πηρες;;; Γυρω στο 80αρι φανταζομαι.

Φιλικα

----------


## Windsa

Thanx, Thanx, Thanx! ))))



> Πόσο τα πηρες;;; Γυρω στο 80αρι φανταζομαι.
> Φιλικα


 καπου κει ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησουν Πωλινα.αντε και καλουςαπογονους...  :Happy:

----------


## kdionisios

Να τα χαιρεσαι Πωλινα!!
Ειναι super τα μικρα!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα !!!!!!!!

----------

